

Mathematicians Discuss the Snowden Revelations [pdf] - cratermoon
http://www.ams.org/notices/201406/rnoti-p623.pdf

======
osivertsson
Always a pleasure to read a piece by Keith Devlin.

Very interesting to read about his experience of working in the intelligence
community and the conclusion that "narrow-and-deep" and HUMINT is the only
effective way to counter terrorism without becoming an Orwellian society.

